# Why does X-Play suck now?



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

So most of you have probably heard of a show called X-Play, a video game show hosted on G4 (which is supposed to be a gamer's channel but ironically enough the only gamer show on there is X-Play, other than that it's basically a more extreme version of Spike).  Well, does anyone remember when it was good?  I mean, right now it seems that, for the most part, they're only really worried about catering to the mainstream gamer (don't worry, this isn't one of my "mainstream gamer rants").  The sad part about this is, for the most part if a game series isn't extremely popular, well known, or extremely weird it doesn't get covered at all, and when they are covered unless it's a lesser known game in which case they usually give it a bad rating.  Has anyone else noticed this/Is anyone else pissed off by this?

Actually, recently I saw a skit that made my blood boil.  They were covering Dynasty Warriors 7 and they just completely disrespected it, and treated it as if it were trash.  Worst part is, they didn't even acknowledge the fact that Koei was trying this time and were pushing themselves away from being cash cows, they added a lot of stuff and wanted to make this a game the fans would love, because they knows it's a cult classic, but X-Play just stomped over it.  I really wonder if that's the criteria for which they judge all of their games, I wouldn't be surprised.  Now, the original review gave it a 3 out of 5 and was released after the actual game came out while this skit was a preview, but I could tell under their mediocre comedic facade they were being truly serious.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to LOVE X-Play.
It just went down the drain, too.
---
What about that Dish channel called Colors? It was channel 9407.
It used to show all my favorite anime, but then it stopped.
WHY???!!!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree. G4 has been a joke to me for the past 2-3 years, when they started adding shit for programming.

The Man Show reruns?
COPS?!?!

Ugh. I don't take them seriously anymore.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I agree. G4 has been a joke to me for the past 2-3 years, when they started adding shit for programming.
> 
> The Man Show reruns?
> COPS?!?!
> ...


Funny thing is, they _still_ call themselves a channel for gamers.

What a joke.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2011)

In fairness a gamer who doesn't like Cops isn't a gamer at all.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm am so fucking tired of Cheaters. It's the only thing other than COPS that I ever spot on there nowadays, it's beyond ridiculous. Why is a show like that even on a GAMING NETWORK to begin with?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> In fairness a gamer who doesn't like Cops isn't a gamer at all.









Cops has nothing to do with gamers. Oh? What's that? You want a REALLY SHITTY show on G4?

How about CHEATERS? WHY. The. HoLy. HELL would they put cheaters on?

*facepalm*


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

G4, just walk out the door.
You. Officially. Suck


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

I just watch it's on demand channel  (to check up on game releases) the channel itself sucks X play doesn't have any appeal anymore.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

And what ever happened to Filter?  And Cheat (well that merged with X-Play, but the show was better)?  And Cinematech?  Those were some good shows (especially Filter, I love countdowns).


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> And what ever happened to Filter?  And Cheat (well that merged with X-Play, but the show was better)?  And Cinematech?  Those were some good shows (especially Filter, I love countdowns).



Yeah. If you want gaming countdowns... I have some planned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll probably see one soon. I have been working on it for a while.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jul 6, 2011)

God I miss Cinematech. I remember when it showed an entire Symphony of the Night Richter Belmont speedrun throughout an episode.

EDIT: Oh look. NINJA WARRIOR!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2011)

I still watch, but just for Sara Underwood. 

Man she gives me some serious under-wood......


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I still watch, but just for Sara Underwood.
> 
> Man she gives me some serious under-wood......








The ONLY reason to watch G4.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2011)

G4 sucks, plain and simple.
X-Play sucks, they are just a televised IGN


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> G4 sucks, plain and simple.
> X-Play sucks, they are just a televised IGN


QFT


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

What if IGN IS G4?






And 4Kids is pulling the stings...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> What if IGN IS G4?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!  It all makes sense


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to watch X-Play, but my cable provider decided that we should start paying for G4, to which i responded, fuck off. Haven't watched X-Play, well actually G4 in years....


----------



## Tai Le Ree (Jul 6, 2011)

I stopped watching X-Play when they gave sonic chronicles the dark brotherhood 4 stars.
The biggest point they made is it was made by bioware.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I know. 4Kids is also behind 9/11. FACT.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2011)

Kinda quit watching G4 a while ago as it's not funny and the people are retarded. It's basically just some random pervy/nerdy gamer dude and some oblivious hot chick/prompter monkey talking about video games that they have no clue about. The reviews are retarded and the network basically just shows Cops and Cheaters nowadays.

I only use to watch it for Ninja Warrior which was some stupid fun (not nearly as good as MXC though) and maybe their E3 coverage (although their coverage was shit and nowadays I just watch all the conferences online).


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah. to be completely fair, Ninja Warrior is pretty entertaining for the lulz.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> G4 sucks, plain and simple.
> X-Play sucks, they are just a televised IGN


I wish this would happen IGN is awesome


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

G4 never was good to begin with IMHO. X-Play probably originally was the only good thing going for it, and now look.

Maybe if it was a channel where they did nothing but funny playthoughs, and TAS and stuff, it would be good. 

Lolnope, they had to **** it up the you know what. The hosts are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, all the shows are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the channel essentially is a steaming pile of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 

I heard Comcast axed them from the regular lineup btw.

I deeply despise them for other reasons as well, and some of you may know or figure out why. But that's a discussion I'd rather not start publicly if you understand what I mean.


----------



## Sir VG (Jul 6, 2011)

I enjoyed ZDTV when it first appeared on my channel lineup.
I continued to enjoy even when the name became TechTV.
Then G4 bought it, killed every good show there was, and left in all the stupid garbage.  I stopped watching it.  The only good show on the entire station is Ninja Warrior.  And Unbeatable Bansuke (when they were showing it).

Then again, virtually every TV station sucks, which is why I never watch TV anymore unless I'm at work, and even then I don't watch much.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're using X-Play to hypnotize teens and adults knowing they woun't watch their cartoons on their channel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It all makes sense now.


----------



## baramos (Jul 6, 2011)

I stopped watching around the time there name changed to xplay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. G4 was awesome when it first came out as was ZDTV/Tech TV till G4 (Comcast) bought them which, over time, has ruined every single thing that each channel had going for it. G4 reminds me of Spike TV. semi targeted generic crappy programming there's a rare gem here and there but not worth the time.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> Then again, virtually every TV station sucks, which is why I never watch TV anymore unless I'm at work, and even then I don't watch much.


I know, as the years go by I tend to watch less and less TV, the shows nowadays just aren't as appealing imo.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sir VG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry a bit off topic: Yeah this may be nostalgia talking but 90's Nick and Cartoon Network seemed to have better quality shows, my favs are Adventures of Pete and Pete, and Dexters Lab/Toonami(for my first anime exposure he he)


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

With the internet, I completely lost interest in TV.

As for G4, I remember when I used to watch it because it was _fun_ to watch. I remember a show called "Cheats" or something, with a female host who would show you neat tips and exploits in tons of modern games. I mainly watched that, but then G4 was overrun with shows like Cheaters (the ones where a guy or girl isn't faithful to their spouse for some retarded ass reason) and Cops.

I also loved Ninja Warrior. I would totally watch G4 for that show only.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 6, 2011)

X-Play sucks now because they're trying to cater to a demographic that doesn't exist.

But I miss G4. It used to show all the good shows: Cheat, X-Play, random anime at around midnight, Attack of the Show (and Happy Tree Friends that was shown in that), Ninja Warrior, and E3. The E3 coverage was the best...



			
				ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> What about that Dish channel called Colors? It was channel 9407.
> It used to show all my favorite anime, but then it stopped.
> WHY???!!!


I know what you mean. My parents have Dish and when I'm there I occasionally scout that channel for anime I'd watch, but I can't seem to find any anymore. I miss the days they used to show Mahou Sensei Negima! and all of those.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

I found the show that I was talking about; It was called "Cheat!" and the website is here. Damn, that host is still as hot as ever.






Oh wait. They discontinued the show?! Fuck.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, X-Play. I used to love that show when they only did straight reviews with a skit every now and again. Around the time that Direct TV axed G4 completely, all I was watching was Ninja Warrior reruns, and Unbeatable Banzuke. The rest of the daily lineup with crap, and Attack of the Show (I honestly forget its original name at this point) turned to garbage over the course of a few years with only the like of Olivia Munn keeping it afloat with her gratuitous boobage.

Now X-Play and G4 as a whole is garbage. G4 only really shows Cops and Cheaters. One is outdated as hell, the latter is just garbage that 50 year old divorced women and teenage girls would get any entertainment value out of. The Japanese shows were literally the only good thing about that network. If X-Play went back to straight reviews they way they used to, instead of obviously reviewing the way somebody else wants them to, the show would be fine. Instead it is just a mini Attack of the Show with a game review tossed in every episode or two just as a reminder that the show was originally about that.

At first, I was kind of angry G4 was gone, but then I remembered that I only watched two Japanese shows on it anyways.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2011)

even there in canada its just shitty show the only thing i watch now is the e3 coverage other than that its just shitty show in canada


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2011)

X-Play sucks now because it's stayed on G4 all this time. Look at it like this:

Victor Lucas had a show on G4 (still does I think), and instead of staying exclusive with it and having to follow their rules, he branched out, and now his show, Reviews on the Run (Judgement Day for G4 fans) is getting more coverage, and it's still all about video games.

X-Play was good when they actually reviewed the games. But that was like in 2004. Anything since then has been pretty much crap.

Adam Sessler is a great guy, he knows his games, but the fact that he's still on there, he's just going to let his talents go to waste.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 7, 2011)

Because there aren't very many (if any) good new games. Nothing is real opinions on it, just bought corporate scripts. I can't adequately explain it, but you can't make turd polish out of crapola.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 7, 2011)

G4 kind of has been sucking, I lost it from having DirecTV, they sometimes have good stuff, last I saw it was already sloping down, X-Play drifted away from funny reviews to a gaming news show with biased reviews (I mean if they left X-Play and made a new show for news that'd be fine), AotS used to be fun but then they started shifting more to what movies are out and shit like that and didn't care...
Aside from E3 time main shows that really make it worth missing are "Ninja Warrior" and Banzuke, but I mean I watch the Japanese broadcasts of Sasuke (What it's known in Japan, also Kunoichi which is Women of Ninja Warrior) and those are the same thing, with more footage and much better editing, don't have graphics blocking the screen, you get the music that they play, sure you use subtitles but those aren't even accurate 90% of the time...
So yeah... Sure I would like the option of having G4 back but their quality has gone down.



			
				emigre said:
			
		

> In fairness a gamer who doesn't like Cops isn't a gamer at all.


Really? Ever heard of Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I still watch, but just for Sara Underwood.
> 
> Man she gives me some serious under-wood......



Shes cute but I prefer brunettes myself...


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> In fairness a gamer who doesn't like Cops isn't a gamer at all.


playing cops repeats from the early 90's for 12 hours straight everyday, another 8 hours of cheaters, an hour and a half of college rent-a-cops, and hour of japanese game shows, and an hour and a half of actual technology and game related content
I cant imagine why people hate g4 now


----------



## iggloovortex (Jul 8, 2011)

i was talking about this with my friend just today!
about how x-play back in the day, would manage to review like 5-7 games a show, as well as deliver to us funny ass comedy moments based on game franchises.
But now all they do is seriously discuss games, and theres no more Ratty and what not


----------



## Ziko (Jul 8, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I used to LOVE X-Play.
> It just went down the drain, too.
> ---
> What about that Dish channel called Colors? It was channel 9407.
> ...



I think that's because of the decrease in popularity in anime at that time. Then again, we cable folks have Anime Network to fall back on which is very awesome because it's showing series that are 2-3 seasons old. I'm wrapping several up now.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 8, 2011)

Ziko said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However, Anime Network was way better back 8-7 years ago.  It's how I found out about anime and hosted a bunch of classics: Those Who Hunt Elves, Sorcerer Hunters, Azumanga Daioh, Angelic Layer...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't give a damn about hair color. 
She's got a great smile, excellent sense of humor, and is willing do naked yoga on camera. 
Wish she hadn't felt the need for breast enlargement, but I guess that's just the state of show-business these days.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Googles*







 I didn't know she did naked yoga. Wow. It's rare to see stars who are comfortable doing these things. And honestly I like that she respects herself enough to do that instead of some random sex tape. >_>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2011)

Well in all fairness she did it for money. The film was put out by Playboy a little before they made her Playmate of the Year 2007 (I think)


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well in all fairness she did it for money. The film was put out by Playboy a little before they made her Playmate of the Year 2007 (I think)



Playboy=slightly classier than other pron.


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 13, 2011)

Last I heard she did a naked bike ride as well...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, but all the footage I've found of that is blurred out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once again, G4 sucks!

Also, I believe she was wearing a thong.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Yeah, but all the footage I've found of that is blurred out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...really?


----------

